# NT ideas on time travel



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Let's mix our Ni and Ne to discuss time travel.

Do you think it's ever going to be possible? When? How? Would you be up to try it without any conditions? Would it be an improvement for Humanity or just another horrible idea to get us even more doomed?


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm already traveling at a speed of 1 s/s.


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel like the ol' mantra for time travelling on TV shows is correct: Changing any fragment of the future will disrupt the time lime continuum. I hope it doesn't exist simply so mankind doesn't get his hands on it. 

Slightly off topic but I think alternative dimensions could be a thing. Or rather I hope they are


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't think it would be possible to travel backward in time. Traveling forward in time would require traveling to the speed of light, which would take enormous amounts of energy. As you approach the speed of light, time effectively comes to a stop, while those not traveling at the speed of light time would continue.

There is also the idea that time itself is an illusion. We are only matter that interacts with matter. Time is only a abstract idea that is related to matter and motion, but is really only an abstract idea, much like Pi is an abstract idea, a mathematical constant associate with certain geometries, but Pi doesn't exist as it's own entity. It is just an abstract concept. To go backward in time would require all matter to reverse itself perfectly for all atomic structures. I'm not sure if sub-atomic structures exist in the same realm of reality as super-atomic structures, if so then sub-atomic structures would have to reverse themselves perfectly in order to go backward in time.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

The concept doesn't make any sense. The past / future does not exist.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

gyogul said:


> I feel like the ol' mantra for time travelling on TV shows is correct: Changing any fragment of the future will disrupt the time lime continuum. I hope it doesn't exist simply so mankind doesn't get his hands on it.
> 
> Slightly off topic but I think alternative dimensions could be a thing. Or rather I hope they are


1. I'm mostly more interested in that other vision on time travelling: the one in which the things you do in the past are actually the present/future the way it is (as shown in Lost, for example)

2. Alternative dimensions that is totally a very interesting thing. Actually it could be fun to think that you create an alternative dimension if/when you change the past.


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

@olonny

1. Hm I see what you mean. And that show made me want to bash my head into a wall
2. The way I see alternative dimensions is based off of your decisions. An alternative dimension is nothing but a different route(s) you took. For example if you chose option Y over option X


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

gyogul said:


> @olonny
> 
> 1. Hm I see what you mean. And that show made me want to bash my head into a wall
> 2. The way I see alternative dimensions is based off of your decisions. An alternative dimension is nothing but a different route(s) you took. For example if you chose option Y over option X


I totally love those kinds of theories I imagine dividing myself, one chooses option Y and the other option X and then they keep living from that. And then somehow both parts meet at the end of the journey (or 10 years later) and contrast both lives, what they've got in common and what's improved where and so on.

Lost, I miss it. Probably I am the only one :laughing:


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

We're already traveling through time. I guess I have a more Ni approach, in that what I do today can influence the probability of what happens tomorrow. If you know enough variables you can make predictions (with decreasing accuracy the further you want to predict). I foresee a time where computational models can predict future events based on a probabilistic theory. We can already predict where you're likely to be on a daily basis based on the gps from your smart phone.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dasein said:


> I don't think it would be possible to travel backward in time. Traveling forward in time would require traveling to the speed of light, which would take enormous amounts of energy. As you approach the speed of light, time effectively comes to a stop, while those not traveling at the speed of light time would continue.
> 
> There is also the idea that time itself is an illusion. We are only matter that interacts with matter. Time is only a abstract idea that is related to matter and motion, but is really only an abstract idea, much like Pi is an abstract idea, a mathematical constant associate with certain geometries, but Pi doesn't exist as it's own entity. It is just an abstract concept. To go backward in time would require all matter to reverse itself perfectly for all atomic structures. I'm not sure if sub-atomic structures exist in the same realm of reality as super-atomic structures, if so then sub-atomic structures would have to reverse themselves perfectly in order to go backward in time.


The hole is there is the multiverse, which supposedly, there are an infinite number of. In that case, you could "time travel" if you jumped into one of the universe that is identical to ours, just x amount of time younger. I say "time travel" because you wouldn't be moving back in time in our universe, you'd simply be jumping into another universe that's in a different point in space.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

olonny said:


> Let's mix our Ni and Ne to discuss time travel.
> 
> Do you think it's ever going to be possible? When? How? Would you be up to try it without any conditions? Would it be an improvement for Humanity or just another horrible idea to get us even more doomed?


I think the closest we would get to "time traveling" is traveling into the future through cryogenic technology. You would just be put to deep sleep and wake up in the year 3000 like Fry.


----------



## Whatevs (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry to rain on your parade OP, but time is just a concept - as such time travel will never be possible. Unless deities exist AND are willing to let you travel through time, but I'm not holding my breath on either point...


----------



## fluffypencils (Nov 18, 2016)

Time travel as we typically understand it (time machines that can take you to any point in time that you desire) is illogical. Time is not a "thing." It is a way for us to understand the continuation of life. It is a concept, nothing more.

However, "traveling forward in time" might well be possible, according to Einstein's theory of relativity (which I still need someone to explain to me, because while I may be an INTP, I have never taken physics in my life...), if you physically travelled at near-light speed, and thus aged slower than everyone else. That's if my ridiculously small understanding of the theory is even accurate. But you'd never be able to go back, so, if you're prepared to leave literally everything behind...


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Time travel is not a thing.

Here's how I know.

To invent time travel is to invite the opportunity to go to infinitely many points in the scheme of time itself.

Firstly, infinity is not a defined moment in time, so you already have your logical flaw right there. You can't say, "I want to go to 1 second before infinity in the future," because there is no end to time itself.

Secondly, if time travel _were_ possible, then this immediately invites a singularly in the fact that all possible time travel destinations and arrivals must exist all at once, because of the fact that any person could do such a thing at any point in the stretch of time itself.

The existence of time travel makes every possible event and outcome roll into a single point. And since this hasn't happened yet, it means it never will.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

fluffypencils said:


> Time travel as we typically understand it (time machines that can take you to any point in time that you desire) is illogical. Time is not a "thing." It is a way for us to understand the continuation of life. It is a concept, nothing more.
> 
> However, "traveling forward in time" might well be possible, according to Einstein's theory of relativity (which I still need someone to explain to me, because while I may be an INTP, I have never taken physics in my life...), if you physically travelled at near-light speed, and thus aged slower than everyone else. That's if my ridiculously small understanding of the theory is even accurate. But you'd never be able to go back, so, if you're prepared to leave literally everything behind...


Spot on. Here's the equation:










So as your speed _v_ gets closer to lightspeed _c_, the time you feel, _Δt'_, gets smaller and smaller compared to the 'actual' time, _Δt_.

So it would be possible to do 'forward time travel' in some sense.

But the sci-fi fantasy version people want is impossible.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

It could be possible...someday. We just have to learn more about physics since our current laws don't work with such theories.

It could be good and bad for humanity. On one hand, it could allow people to study the past without time-related / cultural biases to discover answers to life's biggest questions. On the other hand, it could be used to change the fates of events, which could end up changing everything we see today.

For me? I'll probably use it to get artifacts and sell it for high prices in the present time while the time cops try to catch me :laughing:.

My Theme Song


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

Imagine if you put your phone in a microwave and it took you to the year of 1984.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

thankyoufortheterror said:


> Imagine if you put your phone in a microwave and it took you to the year of 1984.


You mean take you to the hospital in the year of 2016 after a small house fire caused by an exploding microwave?

Yes, that sounds fun!  LOL


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Dasein said:


> I don't think it would be possible to travel backward in time..


It is mathematically possible


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Marshy14 said:


> It is mathematically possible


I don't believe time has been proven to be any more real than pi. They are concepts, not real things. Pi is a relationship between physical characteristics. Pi doesn't exist on it's own except as a relationship. Pi being for example, the relationship between the diameter of a circle and the circumference (and other types of relationships). I don't believe time has been shown to be anything more than a concept of relationship of matter. To truly go backward in time would mean that every atomic structure in the vicinity would have to reverse direction. All sub-atomic particles would also have to reverse themselves. Entropy would have to reverse itself. You can travel in time by delaying time by traveling closer to the speed of light, where one person remains at rest or slower than the other person, but I don't believe it has been shown that you can go backward in time. The person who travels closer to the speed of light, time (or the conception of time) will slow down, but I don't believe it has been found that time can be reversed.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Dasein said:


> They are concepts, not real things.


Concepts used to describe real phenomena. You should read up on Closed time curves (CTCs, D-CTS,P-CTCs) it does have some really interesting stuff to it. It doesn't necessarily have to be "real" in a sense to still be relevant.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm working on two means of time travel.

1.) A hot air balloon. Hot air balloons travel on air currents, right? So a hot air balloon should be able to travel on time currents. After all, every time is 'current' somewhen.

2.) Alcohol. When you're drunk, your subjective experience of time slows down to a continuous NOW; there is only the present. At the same time, memories from the past rise up (possibly because they're being destroyed?), and one seems to see the pattern of reality. Now, the universe exists only because we perceive it (according to some philosophers), while observing atoms changes them. Since alcohol changes our perception of time, it changes the physical universe. It follows, therefore, that getting very, very drunk will _​slow down _the passing of time. Time, they say, is like a rubber band; if you stretch time enough by slowing it down, eventually it will spring back and you'll be catapulted into the future. With increased amounts of alcohol, it should be possible both to _pause _time and to travel in time without stirring from one's chair. I intend to determine the amount and sort of alcohol required.

Caffeine has the opposite effect; because it's a _stimulant_, it extends time. Each minute seems to go on for longer. Now, what about drugs? Drugs also alter our perception of time. In fact, let's do drugs. With enough of them, we can liberate our minds from our bodies and explore the universe.


----------

